# Older steel frame identification help



## gyllborgm (Aug 12, 2008)

Trying to identify the frame shown below. I've searched the internet and can't seem to find anything like it. Decals indicate tubing is Columbus SLX. What is throwing me off is the external cable routing on the top tube can't seem to find anything like it with columbus SLX tubing and the same paint scheme. So I suppose it could be some other tubing which would make sense I mean it is just a decal. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

It could have been a custom, maybe someone liked the Montello but didn't like the internal brake cable. The colours suggest it was a fan of the Telekom team. 

Nice frame and in really good shape for it's age.


----------



## Styver (Nov 21, 2012)

I'd lean towards it being a 'custom' . 

I have an original 1988/89 Pinarello - bought from the original owner, who when I bought it from him took the time to tell me which decals were original and what he had replaced (he re did the large "Pinarello" text as it had flaked). Mine is midnight black, has full Chorus group, Cinelli bars/stem and has original SLX decals plus a few others, full chrome forks plus the chain stay. 

Only trouble was the original owner couldn't remember what model this Pinarello was (he had 50+ bikes) possibly due to the flaking decals. I can't find many if any like it on the net and, I have done some looking. Mine doe not fit the catalogue mantra that gets repeated a lot for example "Montello having internal cable routing and were the only models with SLX tubing" or that "Treviso's only had SL tubing" etc so I'd say there a few custom builds out there - mine is probably a custom, and would like to know what it is also.

Cheers


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Found a picture on the Pinarello facebook album of Delgado's 88 TDf winning bike. Looks similar to your frame(exept the paint of course), and also just says Pinarello on the top tube. 

Hope the pic loads:


----------



## gyllborgm (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice find thanks, interesting to see another.


----------

